# poop scoop servuce /collection



## pet waste collections (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm. Setting up a different side to my already running business ofcollecting horse waste.im wondering if this service would benefit many of you and if you would use it if it was in your area.any comments welcome good or bad.basicaly a poop scoop service for dog owners 
Thannks


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

A service that would be beneficial for maybe someone who has had an operation or with mobility issues or visually challenged people. I wouldn't expect that you could earn a living doing just this, but as an addition to already established business I can see you would get a few extra customers. Good luck with it


----------

